# My tank....



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Though i would post some pics of my tank....

The tank before i trimmed it......









The tank after i trimmed it.......









A pic from above my tank of a hygro!!!!!!!!


----------



## koldsoup (Dec 14, 2010)

Gorgeous tank! What size is it?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very pretty tank, do you use ferts and Co2 or is it done with just a regular set up and maybee some grow lights?


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

The tank is 36 US gals which is about 164 litres. I use 2x 39w T5 HO bulbs. I have sera feet tabs in the substrate and I dose with TPN+ once a week after water changes of 25%


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you trim them? With just standard scissors? I never know how and where on the plant to trim...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

very nice tank


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> How do you trim them? With just standard scissors? I never know how and where on the plant to trim...


Just with small nail scissors


----------



## John1710 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Nice Pic*



jpeterson said:


> Though i would post some pics of my tank....
> 
> The tank before i trimmed it......
> 
> ...



I really like your tank pic. Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

John, remove that link in your signature or get banned like the spammer you are.


----------

